# South Padre KOA



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Anybody ever stay at the KOA South Padre campground? How far from beach?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

It's a decent walk but doable. Best bet is drive to padre boulevard and park in the designated areas and then walk.


----------

